# question on fluke/hooks for them



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i've had these fluke lures in my tacklebox for a few months, and i have been dying to try them.. i just don't have the 'swimbait' hooks, with the weight on the curve of the hook. i was wondering if anyone who uses fluke style lures, don't use the swimbait hooks, but just use a regular wide gap hook? i know it probably wouldn't have the same action with the weight, but is it possible to use flukes without the weight?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Ross said:


> i've had these fluke lures in my tacklebox for a few months, and i have been dying to try them.. i just don't have the 'swimbait' hooks, with the weight on the curve of the hook. i was wondering if anyone who uses fluke style lures, don't use the swimbait hooks, but just use a regular wide gap hook? i know it probably wouldn't have the same action with the weight, but is it possible to use flukes without the weight?


To answer your question,yes it is possible to use a fluke without any weight. I use both weighted and unweighted hooks when I choose to use them(which isn't all that much though).


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Most don't use weighted hooks on them. They're best for thick pads or twitching along over weedbeds so most don't want them to run deep.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i use unweighted EWG extra wide gap monsters, the slow wabble down is when you will get many hits


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I use weighted & unweighted hooks. Current is usually my determining factor for weather I use weight or not; more current, more weight. In a calm flat stretch of water I might not use any weight; on the other hand I like to cast it onto a low level dam and let it ride the dam down into the churning water and twitch it out.
When you use weight you don&#8217;t want to use too much otherwise it&#8217;ll sink too fast.
Play around with it and watch how it works, you don't necessarily need weight.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i use slug-gos. same type of bait. used 2/0 ewg hook. if i want some weight i use the lead weight pegs and stick them in the bait. found this works better than a weighted hook for me.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I fish super flukes on a 4/0 Gamakatsu round bend and seldom use a weight.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I usually go weightless with a 4 or 5 EWG on my Venom Skip Shad.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I like to use an offset worm hook, rigged Texas style, no weight. With no weight they resemble a dying bait fish, twitching a bit, and then slowly falling.
Works really well when the bass are lethargic in the summer.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

a watermelon fluke is my go to bait when all else fails i use no weight with it


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I fish super flukes on a 4/0 Gamakatsu round bend and seldom use a weight.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.crappie.com[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I use gander mountian brand flukes 6" with Gama EWG 3/0-4/0


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

No weight. Love using them as top water.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Search this site for "Bare Rigged Fluke". This rig will help you catch more fish on a fluke.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a picture of the rig I mentioned in the previous reply. Works great for short striking smallmouth. I originally posted this in Nov.'09.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You can use a WD straw to do the same thing.....poke it through and slide the line through the straw...then pull the straw out. I do this with some of the hollow body swimbaits that I use.


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

crawdaddy, 

that is awesome i will most definitely be adding that to my arsenal.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Slap a Gamakatsu EWG hook in it and that will work. You should also try a small split shot about 12" above the bait.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually fish them unweighted, but if I need weight and don't have the weighted hooks, I just clamp a small splitshot on the hook.:bananalama:


----------

